# Elezioni Francia 2017: sarà ballottaggio Len Pen - Macron.



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Le elezioni francesi si concluderanno con il ballottaggio, che si terrà il prossimo 5 maggio, tra Macron e Le Pen. Entrambi i candidati, secondo Le Figaro, sono appaiati in testa con il 23% delle preferenze. Tagliati fuori tutti gli altri.


----------



## Nick (23 Aprile 2017)

Mi aspetto una sonora sconfitta per la Le Pen al ballottaggio, i populismi devono finire, in Francia per iniziare.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

La protesta dei Repubblicani.

Un giovane militante del comune di Hénin-Beaumont , ha detto che voterà Le Pen come molti altri repubblicani del luogo, disobbedendo all'appello di Fillon di votare Macron.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La protesta dei Repubblicani.
> 
> Un giovane militante del comune di Hénin-Beaumont , ha detto che voterà Le Pen come molti altri repubblicani del luogo, disobbedendo all'appello di Fillon di votare Macron.


Una cosa è certa, chiunque Repubblicano, che veramente vota quel partito perchè crede in quelle idee, molto, ma MOOOOLTO difficilmente voterebbe per uno come Macron. Dovrebbe essere ubriaco fracido come minimo.

In ogni caso, Macron è strafavorito. Se con Trump ci voleva un miracolo (che è accaduto), qui neanche il padre eterno può fare qualcosa per far vincere la Le Pen.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

Nick ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una sonora sconfitta per la Le Pen al ballottaggio, i populismi devono finire, in Francia per iniziare.



Sinceramente penso che più "populista" di Renzi, Macron, di quell'altro Pierino canadese e compagnia cantante, non ci nessun altro. Questi sono più populisti del populismo.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinceramente penso che più "populista" di Renzi, Macron, di quell'altro Pierino canadese e compagnia cantante, non ci nessun altro. Questi sono più populisti del populismo.


Tutta la politica è populismo e demagogia in quanto tutti (o quasi) i politici promettono cose che in gran parte non possono veramente fare con slogan sempliciotti e ridicoli. 
Però gli esponenti della sinistra moderna, con i loro elettori, hanno l'arroganza di definirsi migliori ed intoccabili e se gli vai contro sei un razzista e fascista. 

Solo per questo uno voterebbe il contrario di quello che dicono, al di là delle idee e dei programmi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Ballottaggio ottenuto, purtroppo la vittoria è praticamente impossibile, ma comunque grande marine


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

Ma non è tanto una questione di Populismo o no. Hitler ad esempio, scusate il paragone, era un populista ma aveva un programma delle soluzioni concrete.

Non ho mai sentito Le Pen proporre una soluzione per risolvere i problemi.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non è tanto una questione di Populismo o no. Hitler ad esempio, scusate il paragone, era un populista ma aveva un programma delle soluzioni concrete.
> 
> Non ho mai sentito Le Pen proporre una soluzione per risolvere i problemi.


Macron ce l'ha:

-Terrorismo vita quotidiana dei francesi.
-Più poteri a Bruxelles.
-Europe Europe.

E la Francia si salva dal mostro cattivo Le Pen. Altro che Isis...


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

Lo scenario peggiore possibile, i francesi sono chiamati a scegliere tra il morire lentamente o il gettarsi da un aereo senza sapere se nello zaino c'è il paracadute. Detesto Macron, odio profondamente la classe politica che rappresenta, ma se fossi francese non so se avrei il coraggio di votare la Le Pen (sebbene la reputi non peggiore del suo avversario).


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Macron ce l'ha:
> 
> -Terrorismo vita quotidiana dei francesi.
> -Più poteri a Bruxelles.
> ...



Tralasciando la questione del terrorismo io non comprendo quest'ossessione a dovere gettare letame sull'Europa e l'UE, sempre e comunque. L'Unione Europea non è perfetta, anzi, ha commesso alcuni errori molto gravi negli ultimi 15-20 anni, ma in tutto ciò non capisco le ragioni razionali per le quali dovrebbe per forza farci schifo e per cui bisognerebbe buttare dalla finestra decenni di lavoro di uomini politici sulla strada dell'integrazione europea. Sinceramente io penserei a rivedere l'Unione Europea, non distruggere tutto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

Comunque non è che sia poi tanto certa la situazione

Mancano ancora tutte le grandi città che votano in massa per repubblicani e socialisti (in questa occasione melenchon al posto dei socialisti)

In città come Parigi la le Pen vale ben poco


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Macron ce l'ha:
> 
> -Terrorismo vita quotidiana dei francesi.
> -Più poteri a Bruxelles.
> ...



Terrorismo via quotidiana cosa? Ha detto che la gente si deve abituare a certe cose. Ed è la sacrosanta verità, cosa doveva dire?Ma come fai a prevenire uno che decide di prendere un camion e andare 100 all'ora in piazza a travolgere la folla?

Per quanto riguarda il resto si, Solo lavorando con altri paesi dell'unione si possono risolvere la crisi economica e l'immigrazione. 

Anche io vorrei l'esercito che si mette a sparare sui migranti che entrano nel confine EUropeo e non scherzo. Ma è mera illusione purtroppo è cosi non si può sparare sulla gente. E se pensate che le Pen possa trovare un modo vi sbagliate.

Volente o nolente l'Euro è la moneta unica e i francesi devono subirsela cosi come parte dell'unione, cosi come gli attacchi ed gli immigrati. Le pen che dice di volere tornare ad uno stato del 1800, è semplicemente folle e senza senso e lei lo sa benissimo. L'unico modo è trovare le soluzioni insieme con gli altri e cambiare lo stat quo delle cose.

L'unione Europea va rifondata 
Modificare il trattato di dublino sui profughi in modo che non sia il primo paese solo a subirsi tutti i profughi (Italia), dal momento che mettono piede per primi in Italia.
Creare una sorta di politica finanziaria economica nell'area Euro.
Ecc

Che piaccia o meno, tornare indietro è impossibile non è la strada. Andare avanti e rifondare si.

Ma Le Pen lancia solo cacchiate verso tutto e tutti senza proporre qualche straccio. E a me non interesse se è di destra o sinistra o quello che vuoi.

Dammi delle soluzioni invece di sparare a zero come fanno i vari partiti nazionalisti sparsi per l'Eruopa


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la questione del terrorismo io non comprendo quest'ossessione a dovere gettare letame sull'Europa e l'UE, sempre e comunque. L'Unione Europea non è perfetta, anzi, ha commesso alcuni errori molto gravi negli ultimi 15-20 anni, ma in tutto ciò non capisco le ragioni razionali per le quali dovrebbe per forza farci schifo e per cui bisognerebbe buttare dalla finestra decenni di lavoro di uomini politici sulla strada dell'integrazione europea. Sinceramente io penserei a rivedere l'Unione Europea, non distruggere tutto.


Io la pensavo come te, ma dopo che, grazie anche ai nostri politici burattini, ci hanno imposto l'euro facendoci decadere economicamente ed occupazionalmente e la legge fornero, non vedo perchè debba volere bene all'UE, degli schifosi burocrati che pensano solo a leccare il didietro alla cu.lona della Merkel. Tra l'altro fai una riflessione, noi non abbiamo mai avuto un politico moralmente onesto, certo Berlusconi sarà stato il peggio, ma quelli passati non erano dei geni della capacità. Semplicemente perchè stampavamo moneta e fino a che non avremo almeno questo potere, non ci sarà mai una rinascita, mettetevelo nelle vostre teste!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia,
sempre più convinto che l'Italia sia fortunata ad avere l'alternativa M5S,
tutti gli altri debbono scegliere fra una finta sinistra liberista e un pseudofascismo vecchio unto e bisunto,
piuttosto che loro voterei i veri nazisti.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Marine Le Pen: "risultato storico"*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Melenchon: "non appoggieremo nessun candidato al secondo turno".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Aprile 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tralasciando la questione del terrorismo io non comprendo quest'ossessione a dovere gettare letame sull'Europa e l'UE, sempre e comunque. L'Unione Europea non è perfetta, anzi, ha commesso alcuni errori molto gravi negli ultimi 15-20 anni, ma in tutto ciò non capisco le ragioni razionali per le quali dovrebbe per forza farci schifo e per cui bisognerebbe buttare dalla finestra decenni di lavoro di uomini politici sulla strada dell'integrazione europea. Sinceramente io penserei a rivedere l'Unione Europea, non distruggere tutto.



L'Europa è il capro espiatorio della classe politica. Sia chiaro, l'Europa attuale per come è strutturata è un abominio, non si è pensato minimamente a un piano di "unione" culturale e sociale, ma solo economica, tra l'altro con varie storture.

Quello che mi fa ancora più incavolare è questo. Il problema principale dell'Italia per dire, è l'Italia stessa. Se non si risolvono prima i problemi interni è impossibile sistemare il resto. Il problema Europeo è molto grande però la realtà è che nonostante tutto non si può dare la colpa all'Europa per la situazione nostra e così anche per gli altri paesi probabilmente, dico probabilmente perché non posso certo affermare di conoscere gli altri stati membri. 

Il dramma è questo, se domani usciamo dall'Europa non risolviamo UN solo problema nostro. La classe dirigente italiana sempre quella sarà, la corruzione sempre quella sarà, il problema nord/sud sempre quello sarà, il problema immigrati sempre quello sarà, il problema delocalizzazione e globalizzazione sempre quello sarà ecc...

Su queste cose si può intervenire anche adesso, non si risolve in un giorno, magari mai, quanto meno però puoi provarci. Non si è mai provato a risolvere UN solo problema in sto paese. Si rimanda sempre, si danno le mancette ogni tanto per tenere buoni gli elettori. Si fidelizza una parte di voti con clientelismi vari ecc...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

LOL!!! 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Intanto, secondo le ultime proiezioni, Le Pen ha superato Macron.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

Manca poco alla fine degli spogli, ma è ormai certa la vittoria del primo turno della Le Pen al 25% dei voti. Secondo Macron al 22%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

No, al primo turno vincerà macron, ormai il vantaggio della le pen si sta dilapidando con largo delle grandi città, con Parigi macron staccherà la le pen


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Macron: "Il popolo ha risposto al terrorismo, alle sofferenze sociali e alla crisi nel modo migliore, cioè andando a votare. Ringrazio Fillon ed Hamon per avermi appoggiato."*


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'Europa è il capro espiatorio della classe politica. Sia chiaro, l'Europa attuale per come è strutturata è un abominio, non si è pensato minimamente a un piano di "unione" culturale e sociale, ma solo economica, tra l'altro con varie storture.
> 
> Quello che mi fa ancora più incavolare è questo. Il problema principale dell'Italia per dire, è l'Italia stessa. Se non si risolvono prima i problemi interni è impossibile sistemare il resto. Il problema Europeo è molto grande però la realtà è che nonostante tutto non si può dare la colpa all'Europa per la situazione nostra e così anche per gli altri paesi probabilmente, dico probabilmente perché non posso certo affermare di conoscere gli altri stati membri.
> 
> ...



Beh allora proprio perché i problemi maggiori ce li abbiamo in casa non sarebbe il caso di darci un taglio a sparare ********* del tipo _"è kolpa della Culonaaa!!!11!", "dobbiamo tornare a stampare moneta!!!11!"_ et simila? 
Il nostro paese vive un persistente malgoverno da almeno 30 anni, puntare il dito contro l'UE, la BCE eccetera (che per inciso hanno amche loro delle responsabilità, ma in modo diverso da come uno possa oensare) a cosa serve? Io dico di stare molto attenti a pensare di uscire dall'euro e/o prendere decisioni avventate in generale.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Aprile 2017)

Temo che a prescindere da chi vincerà la Francia resterà nella me... e lo stesso vale anche per noi il prossimo anno.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Giorgia Meloni su Facebook: "In Francia a due ore dalla chiusura dei seggi è già stato annunciato l'inciucione a sostegno di Macron. Contro le grandi ammucchiate stile PPE-PSE, io sto con la Le Pen. Con il popolo, contro l'establishment. Forza Marine"*


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni su Facebook: "In Francia a due ore dalla chiusura dei seggi è già stato annunciato l'inciucione a sostegno di Macron. Contro le grandi ammucchiate stile PPE-PSE, io sto con la Le Pen. Con il popolo, contro l'establishment. Forza Marine"*



Questa è un'altro fenomeno da baraccone, stile Salvini.
Comunque finisca, resterà una vittoria storica per la destra (per nulla moderata) e la Le Pen, una novità per le grandi democrazie europee da non sottovalutare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2017)

Non ho dubbi che vincerà la Le Pen, il popolo senza paraocchi è stanco di questa Europa obsoleta e dannosa. Speriamo in una svolta pure noi


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2017)

*Matteo Salvini su FB:"Le Pen: "Il Popolo rialza la testa".
Si metteranno tutti contro di lei? Poteri forti contro il popolo.
Vittoria difficile ma non impossibile, il vento del cambiamento non può essere fermato.
Forza Marine, è ora di liberarsi dalla gabbia di Bruxelles!"*


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho dubbi che vincerà la Le Pen, il popolo senza paraocchi è stanco di questa Europa obsoleta e dannosa. Speriamo in una svolta pure noi



Non è possibile, l'unico modo è che l'elettorato di melenchon voti le Pen insieme a buona parte dei repubblicani. Impossibile, appunto

Basta pensare al fatto che a Parigi abbia preso solo il 5%, e al secondo turno macron andrà sicuramente al 90%, in pratica macron otterrà milioni di voti di vantaggio solo a Parigi


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2017)

La vittoria di Marine al ballottaggio è pura fantascienza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2017)

Ieri mi sbellicavo dal ridere a guardare le dirette infinite dei nostri TG24 alle presidenziali francesi..premesso che immagino in francia di solito alle elezioni italiane venga dedicato il tempo di uno sbadiglio con il popolo francese che si chiede chi sono Renzi o Salvini ma la cosa divertente è l'inutilità di tutto questo...
Macron ha già vinto, il ballottaggio essendo l'altra concorrente la Le Pen è perfino inutile..di fatto lei rappresenta il 22% dei francesi che non contano niente..

Aggiungo una nota: la vittoria di Macron è il nulla politico


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2017)

Intanto su Facebook guardando i commenti sul profilo di Fillon, molti suoi sostenitori gli stanno dicendo che non voteranno mai Macron, perchè ha idee contrapposte a loro, in quanto è sostenuto da Hollande.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2017)

Appena scoperto che Macron ha 39 anni, la moglie 64


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Appena scoperto che Macron ha 39 anni, la moglie 64



Ed era una sua professoressa al liceo, che per lui ha letteralmente abbandonato marito e figli

Cose comunque sue personali, giustamente non sono entrate in campagna elettorale


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2017)

Risultati definitivi primo turno.

Al ballottaggio:
Emmanuel Macron (En Marche -centrista, indipendente):23,8% dei voti 
Marine Le Pen (Front National - estrema destra): 21,5%.

Non vanno al secondo turno:
Francois Fillon (Les Republicains-destra): 19,9%
Jean-Luc Melenchon (La France insoumise - estrema sinistra): 19,6%
Benoit Hamon (Partito socialista - sinistra): 6,3%
Nicolas Dupont-Aignan (Debout la France - estrema destra sovranista): 4,8%

Affluenza: 78,7%


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Risultati definitivi primo turno.
> 
> Al ballottaggio:
> Emmanuel Macron (En Marche -centrista, indipendente):23,8% dei voti
> ...



Dati che confermano la vittoria già certa di Macron, solo sommando i voti di Melenchon e Hamon ai suoi si arriva praticamente al 50%..e sono certo che il 70% di quelli che hanno votato Fillon passeranno i loro voti a lui..
L'affluenza quasi sicuramente sarà più bassa, il che può favorire leggermente la Le Pen ma non di troppo


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dati che confermano la vittoria già certa di Macron, solo sommando i voti di Melenchon e Hamon ai suoi si arriva praticamente al 50%..e sono certo che il 70% di quelli che hanno votato Fillon passeranno i loro voti a lui..
> L'affluenza quasi sicuramente sarà più bassa, il che può favorire leggermente la Le Pen ma non di troppo


Melenchon, se coerente con le sue idee, dovrebbe quantomeno invitare all'astensione (su fb in molti suoi sostenitori dicono di non votare nessuno). Altrimenti, in caso di appoggio a Macron, smettesse di definirsi come ESTREMA sinistra.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2017)

Al momento Melenchon non ha voluto sostenere nessun altro candidato e personalmente non credo che si pronuncerà a favore di Macron.


----------



## vota DC (24 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Terrorismo via quotidiana cosa? Ha detto che la gente si deve abituare a certe cose. Ed è la sacrosanta verità, cosa doveva dire?Ma come fai a prevenire uno che decide di prendere un camion e andare 100 all'ora in piazza a travolgere la folla?
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il resto si, Solo lavorando con altri paesi dell'unione si possono risolvere la crisi economica e l'immigrazione.
> 
> ...



Per ora lo hanno fatto solo quelli segnalati e persino ai domiciliari, non di incensurati l. Comunque parliamo di uno che ha sposato la propria professoressa, non ha soluzioni e veniva usato da hollande per fare il lavoro sporco perché​ dedito agli scandali, domandati perché pur essendo ministro dell'economia e avendo dalla sua tutti quelli del partito socialista non ha avuto il coraggio di fare le primarie socialiste e si è dovuto fondare un partito populista tutto suo. Questo è un lepenino per le allodole, la le pen potrebbe fare qualcosa di buono,i partiti tradizionali appoggiano questo così poi possono tornare trionfali.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2017)

Ho letto che la le pen ha preso il 5% a Parigi. Se prendi quella percentuale a Parigi, dopo tutti gli attentati che ci sono stati c'è poco da fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Melenchon, se coerente con le sue idee, dovrebbe quantomeno invitare all'astensione (su fb in molti suoi sostenitori dicono di non votare nessuno). Altrimenti, in caso di appoggio a Macron, smettesse di definirsi come ESTREMA sinistra.



Se ti illudi che Le Pen possa vincere rimarrai molto deluso..la Francia non sono gli states


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ti illudi che Le Pen possa vincere rimarrai molto deluso..la Francia non sono gli states


Mica ho detto questo. Ho solo risposto alla tua ipotesi. 

In ogni caso io ci spero. E' effettivamente molto più difficile della vittoria di Trump, ma non saranno questi burattini della finanza e dell'unione germanica a farmi perdere le speranze.

E poi diciamocelo, La Le Pen sarebbe stata battuta da chiunque e forse l'unico a cui può tenere un pò testa è Macron. Se il banchiere la batterebbe col 60% non ho idea gli altri.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2017)

*Marine Le Pen lascia la presidenza del FN. Contatti in corso con i rappresentanti Repubblicani (partito di Fillon).*


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Aprile 2017)

Per gli amanti delle teorie del complotto: Macron è stato banchiere alla Rothschild


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2017)

Macron sta già diventando l'eroe di tutti i radical chic con la sua compagna 25 anni più vecchia di lui...esempio di grande emancipazione, uomo che non ha bisogno di esibire la first lady bella e giovane (ovviamente i riferimenti a Trump e Sarkozy)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Macron sta già diventando l'eroe di tutti i radical chic con la sua compagna 25 anni più vecchia di lui...esempio di grande emancipazione, uomo che non ha bisogno di esibire la first lady bella e giovane (ovviamente i riferimenti a Trump e Sarkozy)



Secondo alcune voci gli piace anche il salame.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo alcune voci gli piace anche il salame.



Si dichiarasse anche bi-sex penso diverrebbe subito persona dell'anno per il time


----------



## fabri47 (26 Aprile 2017)

Ma voi siete sicurissimi al 100% che i repubblicani votino Macron?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Macron sta già diventando l'eroe di tutti i radical chic con la sua compagna 25 anni più vecchia di lui...esempio di grande emancipazione, uomo che non ha bisogno di esibire la first lady bella e giovane (ovviamente i riferimenti a Trump e Sarkozy)



Lui e quell'altro idiota Pierino canadese sono gli idoli dei radical shit


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lui e quell'altro idiota Pierino canadese sono gli idoli dei radical shit



Ancora ricordo le foto durante l'incontro con Trump dove cercavano di far sembrare che la figlia Ivanka si stesse bagnando solo guardandolo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2017)

Secondo i vari sondaggi che ho letto dovrebbe finire 60/40, oppure 62/38. Un ottimo risultato per il FN nonostante tutto

Ci dovrebbe essere l'astensione della metà degli elettori di melenchon, l'altra metà difficilmente esprimerà un voto valido, leggevo di elettori che hanno conservato uno dei foglietti elettorali col nome di melenchon e lo metteranno comunque nella busta. Ben pochi nel caso voteranno le Pen, solo ed esclusivamente per principio, senza leggere i programmi

I Repubblicani al 20% si asterranno, al 50 voteranno macron, il restante 30 le Pen
I quattro gatti di hamon voteranno macron.
Gli elettori di Dupont-aignan voteranno tutti le pen

La quasi totalità degli elettori che al primo turno hanno votato i candidati minori voteranno macron


----------



## vota DC (26 Aprile 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La quasi totalità degli elettori che al primo turno hanno votato i candidati minori voteranno macron



Non ne sarei tanto sicuro:
Jean Lassalle è odiato da tutta la sinistra e da Macron per via della sua recente visita ad Assad ha l'1,21%
Poutou ha un partito che di nome dice di essere anticapitalista, può invitare i suoi elettori a sposare Macron ma quelli non gli daranno mai retta ed è 1,09%
Asselineau è un fascio 0,92%
Lotta Operaia (0,68%) è un partito dichiaratamente trotzkista!
Solidarietà e progresso (0,18%) wikipedia lo indica come complottista, votare un Rothschild non è il massimo....


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2017)

*Macron: "Se eletto attaccherò la Siria, anche senza mandato dell'ONU".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Aprile 2017)

*Calo nei sondaggi per Emmanuel Macron. Opinion Way lo dà al 59% (e non più al 61%) contro il 41% di Marine Le Pen.*


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Macron: "Se eletto attaccherò la Siria, anche senza mandato dell'ONU".*






Ci manca solo l'intervento dei francesi...come se in Siria la situazione non sia già sufficientemente incasinata...pensasse piuttosto a come arginare il terrorismo in Francia invece di lanciarsi in avventure disastrose.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo l'intervento dei francesi...come se in Siria la situazione non sia già sufficientemente incasinata...pensasse piuttosto a come arginare il terrorismo in Francia invece di lanciarsi in avventure disastrose.



Una situazione in cui però sarebbe ora che l'Europa prendesse una posizione chiara invece come sempre di fare il menestrello tra USA e Russia..


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una situazione in cui però sarebbe ora che l'Europa prendesse una posizione chiara invece come sempre di fare il menestrello tra USA e Russia..


La posizione è già chiara. Pro-Isis contro Putin e Assad.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La posizione è già chiara. Pro-Isis contro Putin e Assad.



Questa mi pare più la posizione di chi non vuole fare nulla onestamente....


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2017)

In tutta onestà prendere posizione nel conflitto siriano mi sembra la prima cosa sensata uscita dalla bocca di Macron in tutta la campagna elettorale.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> La posizione è già chiara. Pro-Isis contro Putin e Assad.




Macron non piace nemmeno a me, ma cerchiamo di evitare certe sparate.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una situazione in cui però sarebbe ora che l'Europa prendesse una posizione chiara invece come sempre di fare il menestrello tra USA e Russia..




Non c'è dubbio che l'Europa (ma quale? ma chi?) dovrebbe prendere posizione sulla Siria. Ma certo pensare di andare là tirare due bombe e poi pensare di aver preso posizione mi pare davvero una scemenza. 

E poi ripeto: mi pare che dopo i disastri di Hollande in Francia ci siano problemi più importanti da risolvere...e non scordiamoci ciò che i francesi hanno fatto in Libia...


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che l'Europa (ma quale? ma chi?) dovrebbe prendere posizione sulla Siria. Ma certo pensare di andare là tirare due bombe e poi pensare di aver preso posizione mi pare davvero una scemenza.
> 
> E poi ripeto: mi pare che dopo i disastri di Hollande in Francia ci siano problemi più importanti da risolvere...e non scordiamoci ciò che i francesi hanno fatto in Libia...



si ma in siria per via diplomatiche non risolvi un bel nulla...O ti schieri con assad(quindi con i russi)o con gli americani contro assad...indipendentemente dallo schieramento devi armarti.
Altrimenti vai avanti per la terza via e lasci risolvere il problema ai russi/usa


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2017)

*Dupont Aignan, il candidato dell'estrema destra sovranista che ha ricevuto il 5% dei voti al primo turno, ha dato (come prevedibile) il suo appoggio a Marine Le Pen al ballottaggio.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2017)

Prevedibile, anche se a suo modo è storico visto che è una delle primissime volte in assoluto che il front National riceve appoggio in un qualsiasi ballottaggio da un altro partito


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2017)

Dopo Michelle Obama, ecco la nuova dea della bellezza secondo gli stupidi media RC: Michelle Micron.

E' Davide Mengacci, per Dio.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2017)

E' un fotomontaggio, però LOL.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Michelle Obama, ecco la nuova dea della bellezza secondo gli stupidi media RC: Michelle Micron.
> 
> E' Davide Mengacci, per Dio.



Ma poverina, ha *64 anni*.
Ripeto: 64 anni.
A Macron gli piacciono le vintage-milf


----------



## fabri47 (2 Maggio 2017)




----------



## juventino (2 Maggio 2017)

Certo che pure la Le Pen che pur di prendere il 5% della destra sovranista si mette a fare promesse improponibili ad uno come Dupont. Il degrado di queste elezioni è davvero degno delle tornate elettorali nostrane.


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2017)

Ahahha la nazista ha copiato per filo e per segno un discorso di Fillon... hanno fatto pure il sync


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Maggio 2017)




----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Maggio 2017)

Beh, se vuole essere eletta le servono i voti repubblicani, non aspettavano altro per montare un caso, ma non ci vedo niente di particolarmente strano

Stasera gran dibattito macron le Pen su bfmtv, sono indeciso se guardare la Juve o quello, tanto il francese lo capisco abbastanza bene 
Macron ha annunciato che lascerà lo studio nel caso in cui la le Pen lo attaccasse sulle sue idee, quindi potrebbe anche durare poco  la le Pen gli ha risposto che se preferisce macron può anche farsi accompagnare per la mano da holland  insomma c'è da divertirsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2017)

Dibattito pessimo, rude. Macron ad ogni singola risposta ripeteva il mantra del front National partito fascista e in più continuava a gettare fango su le Pen padre che in questa elezione non c'entra nulla
La le Pen invece ad ogni singola risposta ripeteva il suo mantra sul candidato delle banche e cose simili

Diciamo che forse qui in Europa dovremmo prendere le distanze da questi dibattiti pagliacciata in stile americano


----------



## fabri47 (4 Maggio 2017)

Gli analisti, come prevedibile, hanno dato la vittoria a Macron nel dibattito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2017)

Ahahahahaha sto rotolando 

Macron si è clintonizzato e accusa i famigerati hacker russi di avergli rubato delle mail (non accusa direttamente i russi ma l'allusione è ovvia). D'altronde cosa ci di poteva aspettare da uno che ha ricevuto l'appoggio di Obama, la persona a cui di deve maggiormente questa ondata di russofobia. Macron che tra l'altro per dire queste imbecillità ha violato il silenzio elettorale, ma fa niente, è di sinistra, lui può

Della serie: SCANDALO MI HANNO RUBATO LE MAIL, però poi lo scandalo sarebbe il loro contenuto caro macron, un po' come per la Clinton, visto che erano riportate le peggiori nefandezze sul suo conto. Ma non fa niente, è gayfriendly e femminista, lei può


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Della serie: SCANDALO MI HANNO RUBATO LE MAIL, però poi lo scandalo sarebbe il loro contenuto caro macron, un po' come per la Clinton, visto che erano riportate le peggiori nefandezze sul suo conto. Ma non fa niente, è gayfriendly e femminista, lei può



Ma poi se è liberale e con la mente aperta non capisco perchè questo tizio si offenda così tanto quando rivelano il suo passato gay. Dovrebbe esserne orgoglioso visti gli ideali arcobaleno sbandierati, e invece appena salta fuori la storia dell'omosessualità o delle preferenze sessuali "vintage" si inalbera e comincia ad accusare chiunque.
Assange aveva tirato fuori delle prove certe che stava assieme a un giornalista, saranno fatti suoi e faccia quello che vuole, ma esca allo scoperto se è vero che difende tali valori. Il fatto è che ha paura di perdere voti.


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2017)

La (finta) democrazia e la grande libertà d'informazione...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La (finta) democrazia e la grande libertà d'informazione...


Pure Mediaset 

Avessi detto TG1 che è comandata da Renzi...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

*Oggi seggi aperti dalle 8 alle 19, fino alle 20 invece nelle grandi città. Dati sull'affluenza alle 12, alle 17 ed alle 20. Prime proiezioni dopo le 20.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

*Affluenza ore 12 del 28,23%.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Maggio 2017)

Macron ha già vinto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2017)

Secondo i primi exit poll belgi macron vince 65-35

Gran risultato per il FN che è riuscito più la prima volta a convincere almeno 1/3 dell'elettorato

Forse in fondo alla le Pen non conveniva vincere oggi: su sarebbe avviata a una sicura coabitazione con un parlamento a lei sicuramente ostile, non avrebbe potuto in pratica fare quasi niente del suo programma

La Francia oggi decide di considerare ancora la le Pen come il pericolo numero uno, e si affidano a uno che nel dibattito finale dice "cosa pensate che possa farci se un terrorista islamico si fa esplodere o decide di sparare in giro?" ... Beh caro macron, potresti fare tanto, ma perderesti gran parte del tuo elettorato

La le Pen ora deve essere brava a sfruttare a pieno ogni singola difficoltà (inevitabile) che avrà macron, e fondare una nuova destra sovranista con Dupont-aignan, che ha dimostrato di essere disponibile, in modo da presentarsi al meglio tra cinque anni quando veramente potrà combattere anche in un ballottaggio


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

*Affluenza alle 17:00 del 65,3%*


----------



## juventino (7 Maggio 2017)

La cosa più incredibile è che Macron è riuscito addirittura a vendersi come uno "anti-sistema", soltanto perché ha sbattuto la porta in faccia ad un partito in crisi nerissima come quello Socialista francese.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2017)

I francesi, purtroppo per loro, avranno modo di pentirsi amaramente di questa scelta

Non tanto per il fatto di aver votato contro la le pen, quello sarebbe successo con ogni altro candidato, quanto per il fatto di aver votato contro la le pen per far vincere un anti-nazione


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

*Macron a 65.1%*


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2017)

65-35 come previsto, contenti i francesi


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

Enjoy Allah Akbar!!!


P.S: che ci serva da lezione a noi italiani per le prossime elezioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Molto positivo su questo. Io sono più per le soluzioni insieme e per una EU riformata.. speriamo che i tecnocratici di bruxelles capiscano che molte cose debbano essere rifatte.

Per quanto riguarda gli immigrati ed i terroristi, con le PEN non sarebbe cambiato nulla, perché sono problemi che non si posso risolvere nel modo in cui questi ciarlatani vogliono. 

Gli immigrati continuano ad arrivare comunque fin intanto non si chiude il "buco"Libia e non si risolve la situazione in siria.


----------

